# Update On The Tanganyikan Cichlid Tank



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

a month ago we had to move into a new house, i was so stressed from everything i didnt pay too much attention to the fish and did a 100% w/c without adding any chemicals thinking my fish would be able to handle it because the filters were already established, due to my stupidity all of my fish died in a matter of a few hours. these pics are of the new guys.

3 F1 lepidiolamprologus nkambae
2 wc neolamprologus sexfaciatus 
2 wc altolamprologus compressiceps "gold heads"
2 wc altolamprologus calvus "white"
2 f1 lepidiolamprologus hecqui (shell dwellers)


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice tank







love the way you setup the rocks


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

one of the nicest cichlid tank's I've ever seen, looks so natural


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I love your set up and the fish look great aswell


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

still good looking









bit of brown algae growing on the left side. hopefully that will clear up


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is that sponge filter hooked up to an ac??

awesome tank man when i sell my rhom im either going with tanganyikan cichlids or a malawi tank


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Trigga said:


> is that sponge filter hooked up to an ac??
> 
> awesome tank man when i sell my rhom im either going with tanganyikan cichlids or a malawi tank


yea im only gonna have it on when i see fry, its back to the normal inlet for now.
go for it bro, honestly big fish are boring. ive owned malawi before and theyre nice to look at and are very active, but you cant really observe the cool personalities like you can with tanganyikans. definately look into tangs you will not regret it, thats all i keep now.
what size tank do you have?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

amazing tank sapir


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sapir said:


> is that sponge filter hooked up to an ac??
> 
> awesome tank man when i sell my rhom im either going with tanganyikan cichlids or a malawi tank


yea im only gonna have it on when i see fry, its back to the normal inlet for now.
go for it bro, honestly big fish are boring. ive owned malawi before and theyre nice to look at and are very active, but you cant really observe the cool personalities like you can with tanganyikans. definately look into tangs you will not regret it, thats all i keep now.
what size tank do you have?
[/quote]

true, honestly man i dont really have the time like i used to to appreciate different personalities and behaviours of fish, i had frontosa a few years back and it was amazing to see the colony evolve over time. Right now I just want something cool to look at, lots of colour lots of activity just something more alive.

where did you by the sponge filter hook up? ive been looking for something like that forever.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Trigga said:


> is that sponge filter hooked up to an ac??
> 
> awesome tank man when i sell my rhom im either going with tanganyikan cichlids or a malawi tank


yea im only gonna have it on when i see fry, its back to the normal inlet for now.
go for it bro, honestly big fish are boring. ive owned malawi before and theyre nice to look at and are very active, but you cant really observe the cool personalities like you can with tanganyikans. definately look into tangs you will not regret it, thats all i keep now.
what size tank do you have?
[/quote]

true, honestly man i dont really have the time like i used to to appreciate different personalities and behaviours of fish, i had frontosa a few years back and it was amazing to see the colony evolve over time. Right now I just want something cool to look at, lots of colour lots of activity just something more alive.

where did you by the sponge filter hook up? ive been looking for something like that forever.
[/quote]
i get what you mean, you will definately get that with malawi then.
scroll down a bit and you will see it, they come with adapter kits that will fit almost all hobs and canisters

http://jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and they ship to canada, sweet thanks man


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin good man... I love the dimensions of that tank, it looks so much bigger than it actually is.


----------

